# Shifter Problems



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

Thought I'd start a new thread about my shifter woes (started discussion in the "shall we post fs/WTB things in here?" thread).
So my shifter sucks so bad that I can barely get the car in gear at all. I'd previously isolated the problem to where the shifter shaft connects to the transmission.
Yesterday I took the day off work (bday) and spent it working on the qsw. I started replacing the emergency brake cables and messing with the shifter linkage. I removed the shifter mechanism from under the car, it is a tough job bc there is NO room and you can't see anything. I had purchased a shifter rebuild kit back when and the big bushing where the linkage converges really needed replacement. The other bushings were in good shape, they seem to have an easy life.
The process was really slow bc I sanded and re-painted all the linkage parts. 
I found the source of my problems though. Underneath the "cup", where the linkage converges, there is a "ball". It's kind of like a human hip or shoulder joint - a ball that fits into a socket. Anyway this ball is on a shaft that connects to an "L"-shaped piece that bolts to the trans. 
The problem is that the ball shaft is loose where it connects to the "L", it can swing about 1/4" in all directions which makes the shifting really sloppy.
I'm not sure how to fix the problem. The two pieces don't separate and they are pretty loose so I am trying to decide if I can wedge a clip of some sort in there or if I should just weld the two pieces together.
Either way, it's nice to have found the source of the problem. All I have to do now is fix and reinstall and I hope to FINALLY have a shifter I don't have to fight with and make tense faces every time I change gears.
I'll take pics and post them later.



_Modified by moonstation 2000 at 9:44 AM 12-11-2008_


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Shifter Problems (moonstation 2000)*

Update: I took pics last night but didn't get to upload them yet. The pics will show how much play there was in the offending shifter mechanism. The two pieces were completely loose.
So I decided last night to weld the sucker together rather than trying to get some sort of washer or clip to slide into the gap. I'll be testing it for strength tonight and then painting before I reinstall it probably tomorrow. I've got my fingers crossed hoping for a tight shifter, finally!
I got lucky last night bc it was supposed to snow but didn't; I need to get the quantum on the road before any snow comes.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Shifter Problems (moonstation 2000)*

Pics!!! The piece is called the "selector" according to the vw quantum pdf.
















Here you can see the play in the piece...








































So now the 2 pieces are welded together and my shifter should be nice and tight. I don't think I can even imagine my QSW with good shifting! Hope this can help someone else too.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

weld that sucker up!
I might have one in one of the parts cars un-installed; gotta look tomorrow when the sun is out.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Update: I installed it in the car today and went for a drive. Shifting was better but I wouldn't call it great by any means. There is obviously some slop in the shifter at the shifter itself. I'll be checking that out soon.
Unfortunately the car died tonight and left me stranded!!! D'oh!


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moonstation 2000)*

Went and picked up the car yesterday. My tow vehicle overheated on the way there so I had 2 broken down vehicles to deal with; it took me 8 hours to finally get the car home.








I pulled the plug to check for spark and when I turned the key the car tried to start! Reinstalled the plug and it started right up! However, I tried it again and it was dead; turns over fine but will not start. Pulled the plug again and it's not getting spark.
The cap and rotor were on 15,000 miles old but I had another set and replaced them. This made no difference. Right now I'm leaning towards the coil being the problem.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Check the wiring harness on top of the coil, they do loosen.
I had a bad ignition control module go bad, it's under the rain tray by the windshield wiper assembly.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Check the wiring harness on top of the coil, they do loosen.
I had a bad ignition control module go bad, it's under the rain tray by the windshield wiper assembly.

I ran a couple of tests tonight and the ignition module, coil and ecu came up as possible culprits.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

ICM ftw!


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Just to be on the safe side I ordered the ICU and a new coil. 

Hopefully will be here tomorrow as the bad weather is already upon us!


----------

